# Obx Ts



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 21, 2012)

Newbie that has never visited/stayed at any timeshares in the OBX.  My question is for those of you that have, and can make a comparison among those in that area, which are the "nicest", best traders, etc.  Just trying to get some idea of how these units/resorts are.   Please give me some input on these TS's as we are considering buying in this area.  Also are there any point systems in the OBX?  Sorry if this is too general, just trying to learn and absorb any and all info.  THANKS, Jeff


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jun 21, 2012)

My basic familiarity is with the Barrier Island Station timeshares.  Barrier Island Station in Duck has the best location - maybe the best in the Outer Banks - but has not always been maintained as well as it should be.  Maintenance fees were probably too low for a number of years and the original developer kept tight control even when it was sold out.  During the past few years, the board has raised the maintenance fees to a more realistic level, hired a much better management company, and improvements have definitely been made, but it will take time.  I suggest staying away from Barrier Island Station in Kitty Hawk, which while it is the newest of the three, is not near the beach, and consequently has the least demand.  There are also timeshares in Kitty Hawk called the Outer Banks Beach Club I and II but I am not familiar with them nor am I familiar with any of the ones in Nags Head.  Duck for the most part is a quieter town, there are no large supermarkets, and people want it that way.  There are some good restaurants and nice shopping.  If you buy, only do so on the resale market.  There have been some good buys on Ebay, but you may have to be patient.  Unless you are buying from a person who converted to points, BIS is weeks based, and I suggest only buying in a season you can use.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 21, 2012)

*My suggestion would be to visit the OBX and the resorts before buying.*



susquehannaretriever said:


> Newbie that has never visited/stayed at any timeshares in the OBX.  My question is for those of you that have, and can make a comparison among those in that area, which are the "nicest", best traders, etc.  Just trying to get some idea of how these units/resorts are.   Please give me some input on these TS's as we are considering buying in this area.  Also are there any point systems in the OBX?  Sorry if this is too general, just trying to learn and absorb any and all info.  THANKS, Jeff



You say that you have never visited/stayed at any timeshares on the OBX.  I assume that you have been to the OBX.  Did you travel around to the different areas?  Was there a particular area of the OBX that you enjoyed more?

I grew up going to the Outer Banks long before timeshares.  I have owned at several of the resorts on the Outer Banks.  Everything is a matter of opinion.  What's the best for one person may not be for another.

I have purchased BIS Duck and BIS Kitty Hawk in Points off eBay, but removed them from RCI Points after purchasing.  They are more valuable to me out of Points.  I believe the reason that I was able to purchase these for a low cost was because they were in Points and sometimes that drives people away from them.  JMHO on that.

As stated previously, buy in the season that you can use.  Don't buy an off-season week hoping to trade for summer.  Also as stated, OBX prime weeks do show up on eBay, but you do have to be patient. 

If you can travel to the OBX, either for a week or a long weekend, do it and visit the different areas of the Outer Banks, as well as the resorts.  Become a Member of TUG (only $15/year) and check out the reviews of the various resorts.

BIS Duck was the first timeshare that I bought back in 1984.  SPM Resorts has taken over the management of this resort, as well as Barrier Island's Ocean Pines and great improvements are being made.  Outer Banks Beach Club is currently the only Gold Crown rated resort on the OBX, located in Kill Devil Hills.  It is also managed by SPM Resorts.   I have owned units there also.  It is oceanfront (with oceanfront, oceanside and non-oceanside units).  I own at Dunes South in South Nags Head and love this area because it is quieter and in a more residential area.  The units are large and well-equipped, but this cannot be considered a resort because currently the only amenity other than a beautiful beach is a tennis court.  The oceanfront pool has been washed away a couple of times and currently it is decision-making time whether or not to replace it and how that will be handled.  Naturally, off-season owners do not care to pay for a pool that they will not be able to use.   If you have pets, they allow owners to bring their pets.  It is the only timeshare on the OBX, I believe, that allows pets.

The timeshares in Kitty Hawk (Seascape and BIS Kitty Hawk) are off the beach and considered the least desirable due to this fact.  However, both offer a beach parking lot and have pretty good amenities.

I once stayed at High Dunes in Kill Devil Hills.  I believe there are only 9 units.  No on-site management.  Only a small pool, but they set directly on the ocean and it is quiet.

Do your research and consider reviews, maintenance fees, any special assessments, location, amenities, season, size of units, lock-out or non-lock-out, etc.  

I still recommend visiting first.  All the resorts that I am familiar with will arrange for you to check out the units and amenities, and answer any questions that you may have.  

Personally, I would buy what I would use or something that I would be able to rent out easily rather than exchanging.  Exchanging sometimes doesn't necessarily work out and it means an annual membership fee to an exchange company, as well as an exchange fee.  These all increase the ownership costs of your week.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2012)

If you become a TUG member, you will have access to our extensive resort reviews and ratings which are invaluable when buying a timeshare.


----------



## RonB (Jun 21, 2012)

Another consideration would be to rent a week at one of the resorts to see if you like it. You could also probably arrange a tour at the other resorts that interest you. I would offer to rent ours to you, but our son uses it most years now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ron


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 22, 2012)

I have joined TUG so I am using the resort reviews, pictures, etc.  Nothing like "talking" to someon who has or does own, etc.  This site is great; thanks again


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 22, 2012)

"I have purchased BIS Duck and BIS Kitty Hawk in Points off eBay, but removed them from RCI Points after purchasing. They are more valuable to me out of Points. I believe the reason that I was able to purchase these for a low cost was because they were in Points and sometimes that drives people away from them. JMHO on that."

You say you removed them from RCI points; what is this about?  I mean didn't know you could remove them from points.  I can see the advantage of that but how do you do this?  What are the pros and cons, ramifications, etc.  I am interested to hear more please.
By the way yes we have been to the OBX and prefer quieter areas, i.e. not on Rt. 12 in Kill Devil Hills, Nags Head, etc.  Duck is nice and probably would lean toward that area over the others.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 22, 2012)

*It can be tricky, but there is a form that can be filled out with RCI*



susquehannaretriever said:


> "I have purchased BIS Duck and BIS Kitty Hawk in Points off eBay, but removed them from RCI Points after purchasing. They are more valuable to me out of Points. I believe the reason that I was able to purchase these for a low cost was because they were in Points and sometimes that drives people away from them. JMHO on that."
> 
> You say you removed them from RCI points; what is this about?  I mean didn't know you could remove them from points.  I can see the advantage of that but how do you do this?  What are the pros and cons, ramifications, etc.  I am interested to hear more please.
> 
> By the way yes we have been to the OBX and prefer quieter areas, i.e. not on Rt. 12 in Kill Devil Hills, Nags Head, etc.  Duck is nice and probably would lean toward that area over the others.



If I buy a timeshare in RCI Points with use this year, I have to take the Points for 2012.  However, I request through the seller/closing company that only the 2012 Points are transferred to my account.  I request that the timeshare ownership is not placed into my Points account and that the required form is filled out and submitted to RCI to remove the week from Points.  It is then necessary to follow up with the resort to ensure that the following year is available to me as a fixed week.  

Only ramification was that once the following year's use was messed up.  It got straightened out in the end through the resort the week before check-in.  So it is best to follow-up after the ownership is transferred with the resort to ensure the following year's use is available.

I find most OBX weeks are more valuable for resale if they are not in Points.  A lot of people interested in buying on OBX aren't familiar with RCI Points and just want the fixed week to use each year.  Also, if you plan to use the underlying week, you have to remember to reserve it.  You don't get any notice that you need to reserve it either and you may forget.  If it's a prime week and your time has passed to reserve, it may not be available if you think about it a week after the reservation period has ended.

In Duck, I own at both Barrier Island's Ocean Pines and BIS Duck.  If you like the quieter Duck area, either of these are a good choice.  SPM Resorts is doing great things with both resorts.  If you own at Ocean Pines, you can also use the amenities at BIS Duck.  If you like lock-outs, only BIS Duck has them.  Lock-outs can afford great flexibility.  Both resorts require climbing stairs (some many).  No elevators.  Ocean Pines, most units are townhouse style on three levels (ground, first, second floors).  BIS Duck top floor units can have a whole bunch of steps up to units and sometimes inside units.  If climbing steps is an issue, this is something to consider.

PS, you're still showing as a Guest.  You can change this to Member (or not).


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 22, 2012)

So Egret to follow up to that good info. you shared, if you are looking for a TS, and it's in points, and there is another that you are interested in, which is a fixed week, I assume you would rather just take the fixed week?  




Egret1986 said:


> If I buy a timeshare in RCI Points with use this year, I have to take the Points for 2012.  However, I request through the seller/closing company that only the 2012 Points are transferred to my account.  I request that the timeshare ownership is not placed into my Points account and that the required form is filled out and submitted to RCI to remove the week from Points.  It is then necessary to follow up with the resort to ensure that the following year is available to me as a fixed week.
> 
> Only ramification was that once the following year's use was messed up.  It got straightened out in the end through the resort the week before check-in.  So it is best to follow-up after the ownership is transferred with the resort to ensure the following year's use is available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Yes, nothing quite like a fixed summer week!*



susquehannaretriever said:


> So Egret to follow up to that good info. you shared, if you are looking for a TS, and it's in points, and there is another that you are interested in, which is a fixed week, I assume you would rather just take the fixed week?



If you can find that fixed summer week (weeks 26-32 most prime), and can scoop it up for a great price; all the better.  However, I have bought weeks 24 & 25 and weeks 33 & 34 and been happy with those; although they have less trade power than the prime summer weeks.  Folks in Ohio and PA seem to be able to use the weeks 24 and 25 more so than the weeks 33 and 34.  I think that has to do with school schedules.   For rental purposes, for myself, I will consider weeks 24 and 25 over weeks 33 and 34.

I always consider the underlying week when purchasing an RCI Points timeshare.  If you're more interested in exchanging as opposed to using the underlying week, I wouldn't discount the timeshares in RCI Points because the points-to-maintenance fee ratios are less than a penny a point for the prime weeks.

Best wishes on your decision-making.


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 22, 2012)

THANKS!  to everyone for your advice and info.  Jeff


----------

